# Siamese Algae eater has ick (Question?)



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just picked up a siamese algae eater from the LFS this week. I currently dont have my QT tank up at college with me, so I put him directly into my planted community tank. This morning I see that he is starting to develop ick. 
I can get my hands on a 10 gallon tank that I can set up for a qt tank. The only problem is that I dont have a filter to put on it. If i just fill it with water from one of my established tanks and put a bubble stone in there, will it be ok for the treatment?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Matt-

If the new fish does have ICH then the entire tank has already been exposed to ICH so it would be a little too late to quarantine. I'd wait for someone else to chime in as to advise what to do for treatment. ICH is totally treatable so don't fret too much. When I had my ICH outbreak I treated w/ meds but if it happens to my tank again I'll use the high temp/salt combo. I'm not a big fan of meds if something can be treated naturally.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Matt, sorry to hear you have ich in your tank. Here's a link to a forum article on treatment

http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater.../information-about-ich-also-known-white-1255/


----------



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks you both for your advice, and the link


----------

